# Nintendo 3DS system update 4.2.0-9 blocks flashcarts



## Costello (Jun 28, 2012)

Nintendo 3DS system update 4.2.0-9 aired yesterday and our members noted that on top of the additional minor changes, the update blocks once again most flashcarts.

The official change log:
1. Usual bug fixes/security updates
2. Allows more character types to be used for passwords for saved Credit Card info to improve safety.

The *Supercard DSTWO* firwmare has already been updated, you can download version 1.16 from Filetrip.

Here is the current status of the working & non-working flashcarts, as updated by Pong20302000 in this superthread.



Spoiler



Flashcards Working:
R4iDSN 3DS(www.r4idsn.com)- if worked on 4.1.0-8 no newer update required
R4iGold 3DS(www.r4ids.cn)- if worked on 4.1.0-8no newer update required
R4i Gold (non-3DS, r4ids.cn)- if worked on 4.1.0-8 no newer update required
R4iTT Purple / Black (r4itt.net)- if worked on 4.1.0-8 no newer update required
R4i Gold Plus (www.r4ids.com) - if worked on 4.1.0-8 no newer update required
Supercard DS2 (supercard.sc) - Firmware 1.16 update

Flashcards Blocked:
R4 Origional (r4ds.com)
TTi (ndstt.com)
iEvo (cyclopsds.com)
M3i zero GMP-Z003 (m3adapter.com)
Acekard 2i (HW81) (acekard.com)
Supercard DSOnei (supercard.sc)
EZFlash Vi (ezflash.cn)
R4i-SDHC 3DS (r4i-sdhc.com)
GEI *Galaxy Eagle* (ge.ndsi.in)

Flashcards Unknown:
Action Replay 3DS
R4iGold 3DS (R4iGold.cc)
R4iGold (R4iGold.cc)
R4infinity Dual Core (r4infinity.com)
R4i-Gold 3DS (r4i-gold.com)
R4i-Gold Pro (r4i-gold.com)
R4iGold RTS (r4i-gold.cc)


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 28, 2012)

wooo go superthread


----------



## Midna (Jun 28, 2012)

> Gives users the ability to use more characters when entering credit card information on the eShop.


That's a bad topic name, Costy. We haven't reached Wii tier updates yet​


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 28, 2012)

Midna said:


> > Gives users the ability to use more characters when entering credit card information on the eShop.
> 
> 
> That's a bad topic name, Costy. We haven't reached Wii tier updates yet​


As if the Wii even updates at all.
I'm expecting maybe one last update when the Wii U is released and that's it.


----------



## dickfour (Jun 28, 2012)

The speed of supercard's update makes me suspect they have their update done well before nintendo releases new firmware


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 28, 2012)

dickfour said:


> The speed of supercard's update makes me suspect they have their update done well before nintendo releases new firmware



lol
its only a header change
other teams could do the same
there just lazy


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 28, 2012)

Pong20302000, the patch also depends on the hardware structure of the flashcard. As you know, r4i gold(r4ids.cn) and dstwo can always release the patch just because of their good hardware design. You can check it on this forum.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 28, 2012)

tranfeer said:


> Pong20302000, the patch also depends on the hardware structure of the flashcard. As you know, r4i gold(r4ids.cn) and dstwo can always release the patch just because of their good hardware design. You can check it on this forum.



yes there good design
but i was correcting the person that thought it was suspicious how fast it was done

but example Acekard take there time because they are "Testing" or waiting for DSi update so they dont have to do 2 updates


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 28, 2012)

My poor, dusty 3DS. If only I had a reason to pick it up, I might be concerned about the update. I'm sure Acekard will fix the problem well before I get the inspiration to pick that thing up again.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm scared because the "scene" is going to run out of games to exploit with..I saw somewhere ..*maybe DS BREW* that there is only a select few games that can fool the 3DS, and every time a update comes out...it blocks another hole


----------



## CharmingLugia (Jun 28, 2012)

God I love my Supercard and the Supercard Team!


----------



## indask8 (Jun 28, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> i'm scared because the "scene" is going to run out of games to exploit with..I saw somewhere ..*maybe DS BREW* that there is only a select few games that can fool the 3DS, and every time a update comes out...it blocks another hole



This can go on forever... flash memory size is the only limit for both Nintendo and the flashcart makers:
- Every time N makes a new patch they only add a few extra bytes from the game the flashcart used to fake...
-The flashcart makers add those extra bytes on their flashcart.
- Rinse repeat.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 28, 2012)

boudincaca said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm scared because the "scene" is going to run out of games to exploit with..I saw somewhere ..*maybe DS BREW* that there is only a select few games that can fool the 3DS, and every time a update comes out...it blocks another hole
> ...


So in theory, the next flashcard update could be the same game we currently have, Deep Labyrinth?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 28, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> boudincaca said:
> 
> 
> > stanleyopar2000 said:
> ...



yeah, why are they not using the same games over and over?


----------



## shanefromoz (Jun 28, 2012)

Team supercard are awesome and super fast with there updates well done team.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 28, 2012)

shanefromoz said:


> Team supercard are awesome and super fast with there updates well done team.



Yeah, they are so fast that I was surprised how long it took them to come up with a fix this time.  Usually they put out an update in less than a day but this time it took them a bit longer.  I guess the 3DS update was harder to work around than usual.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone know why the Ambassador Donkey Kong Jr. needed to be updated?


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 29, 2012)

It was confirmed that only old r4itt purple can support 3ds v4.2.0-9. The old r4itt is listed below:





not the new one,which can not support  3ds v4.2.0-9.


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 29, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> tranfeer said:
> 
> 
> > Pong20302000, the patch also depends on the hardware structure of the flashcard. As you know, r4i gold(r4ids.cn) and dstwo can always release the patch just because of their good hardware design. You can check it on this forum.
> ...


In fact, the hardware structure of ak2i is not good. The games can be used as the loader for ak2i become little and little.


----------



## LurkerA (Jun 29, 2012)

tranfeer said:


> It was confirmed that only old r4itt purple can support 3ds v4.2.0-9. The old r4itt is listed below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are from the same team?   Seems the old version was not supported by new team any more, right?!


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 29, 2012)

LurkerA, you are right.


----------



## StealthSock (Jun 29, 2012)

I noticed that in Puzzle Swap, I buy pieces with playcoins and I seem to be getting ones I need at an increased rate since the update, even though I'm down to the last few playcoins-buyable pieces. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## loco365 (Jun 29, 2012)

I got an interesting notification. I haven't updated, but when I opened up my 3DS, I got a popup on my home menu saying that

"Ready to start system update. Update now?
(You must update the system before this software download can be completed.)"

What else is it trying to download?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 29, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> I got an interesting notification. I haven't updated, but when I opened up my 3DS, I got a popup on my home menu saying that
> 
> "Ready to start system update. Update now?
> (You must update the system before this software download can be completed.)"
> ...


The update automatically downloaded in Sleep Mode. It's asking you to install it.


----------



## thaddius (Jun 29, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> Anyone know why the Ambassador Donkey Kong Jr. needed to be updated?


When Donkey Kong Jr. was released on VC they seemed to have put up the Ambassador version with the older save state GUI. They later made it so you could update it through the eShop page for Donkey Kong Jr., but it didn't show up in the update menu. Now it seems to show up in the update menu when you launch the eShop.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 29, 2012)

soulx said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > I got an interesting notification. I haven't updated, but when I opened up my 3DS, I got a popup on my home menu saying that
> ...


Note the wording: It must be updated before some other kind of software can be downloaded. Unless they're just wording it in a really f***ing weird way.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 29, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Team Fail said:
> ...


Were you background downloading an eShop app?


----------



## loco365 (Jun 29, 2012)

soulx said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


No. There aren't any outstanding downloads.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 1, 2012)

Update it.
the R4i-SDHC 3DS works now


----------



## lizard81288 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine keeps asking me to update everytime I turn it on. The update seems to have come out the same time Pokemon Black/White 2 came out. I'm not updating

Pokemon B/W2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>E-shop

I would like to download the Rythem Theif Demo, but it can wait until the Acekard works.


----------



## Wiisel (Jul 5, 2012)

DOH! just learnt the hard way, It wasn't my gran or my dog or whatever I took the bait for some stupid sonic and mario card thing from QR code that was just tweeted and did the update xD the pain oh the pain..........


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 5, 2012)

Welp, my notsotrusty R4i Platinum isn't working, in case anyone was curious about that card


----------



## Gamer5501 (Jul 6, 2012)

R4i-SDHC 3DS works too with the new update. I confirmed it on my 3DS


----------



## TiagoM.Torres (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a flashcard taht is not listed on the first post, the R4i3D (http://www.r4i3d.com/index.htm?l=en_US), which is working fine too with their last updade. Just tested and working fine ;D


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 22, 2012)

TiagoM.Torres said:


> There is a flashcard taht is not listed on the first post, the R4i3D (http://www.r4i3d.com/index.htm?l=en_US), which is working fine too with their last updade. Just tested and working fine ;D



this is very old

see the official up to date superthread in my sig


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 21, 2012)

we need a thread of discussion for 4.4.0-10


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 21, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> we need a thread of discussion for 4.4.0-10



Problem. No working flashcards yet!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 23, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > we need a thread of discussion for 4.4.0-10
> ...




absolutely NONE!? oh shit. Supercard DS (Fucking)TWO already has a damn fix. lucky bastards

wonder if this is going to put the nail in the coffin for my trusty AceKard 2i...they are behind 2 updates already before another one came out

Update Date:2012-07-24
Attentiono not update your 3DS to 4.3.0-10

[then before a fix is released]..

Update Date:2012-09-20
Attentiono not update your 3DS to 4.4.0-10

2 months and nothing? what the hell is going on with Team Acekard?!

The DS is DEAD. why the hell are they spending so much time protecting the games??

go fucking spend your time developing that Majora's Mask 3D remake or some other shit like that...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 24, 2012)

tranfeer said:


> It was confirmed that only old r4itt purple can support 3ds v4.2.0-9. The old r4itt is listed below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is hideous.


----------



## someonewhodied (Sep 24, 2012)

Noticed a typo in opening post.

DS2 firmware is 1.18, not 1.16. =P

I'm retarded. I saw update and immediately thought "latest update."

Whooooooo my brain suuuuucks


----------

